# Where can I watch F1 online?!?! Anyone??



## MikeCoupe (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey, does anyone know where I can stream the Bahrain Grand Prix this afternoon?? I don't want to have to download a program and I don't mind paying a fee for the services. I've seen a couple sites online, but I don't know if any of them are reputable. I'm at work and I REALLY don't want to miss the opening of the season. 

If anyone has any suggestions I would really appreciate it. :thumbup:


----------



## dpritchett (Sep 6, 2006)

In the US I think we're limited to Speed TV. What I've done when my DVR has gone on the blink is to do a torrent search and find the BBC coverage (much better coverage, IMHO). 

From Iraq, maybe you can find it live?


----------

